# Including Metadata - Title and caption



## RonO (Jan 17, 2022)

Greetings and Happy New Year.    Hope I can get some help on this.  

I have scanned a bunch of my wife's old family photos, imported them into LR and edited them a bit.    Along the way, I inserted information in the LR Metadata Panel / Title and Caption.   Example--- Title "Smith Family";  Caption " Bill, Jill, and Spike the dog"

I now want to export these images from LR, then send them to her relatives in a way  the relatives can see the Title and Captions.

How do I export from LR in a way that the image file includes these elements of Metadata?   

And what do her family members need to do to see the Title and Caption associated with each image?

I'm using LR Classic, folder based, it that's a consideration.

This business of digitizing  old photos and capturing the information written on the back must be a well-traveled road, so I assume there's a way to get it done???

Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 18, 2022)

One option is to use the PRINT module and PRINT TO JPEG file. In the page section you can add metadata text to the print image. You can also change the font size. You can also add text. In the example, I added a '/' between the title and caption. See attached.

I remember a thread somewhere here that talked about how to insert line breaks. Can't remember where it is at the moment.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 18, 2022)

Another approach that I was pointed to was using SLIDE SHOW to create a template to cut/paste onto a label you can put on the back of the print. I use this for my own prints now to save text on the print.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2022)

If by "See the Titles and Captions",  you mean  In the ITPC fields and not displayed on top of the image.   Lightroom (cloudy) or even better Portfolio. offers a website  that can be viewed and images shared for download.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 18, 2022)

clee01l said:


> you mean In the ITPC fields and not displayed on top of the image. Lightroom (cloudy) or even better Portfolio


Cletus, at least by just importing pictures, there is no way to expose metadata text that I can see.  See https://community.adobe.com/t5/crea...sing-metadata-tags-in-portfolio/td-p/12632157 for a discussion I started.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 18, 2022)

This is one of my major complaints re Lr and a disappointing gap in Lr functionality since the first Lr Beta… namely, fantastic tools to maintain metadata but really poor tools to use it.

3  (non elegant methods using std Lr)
A. As mentioned, the Slideshow module allows fairly powerful placement of metadata on the image or below the image. Unfortunately it is still in a slideshow, but you can create and circulate a slideshow.
B. Create a book and format the images and metadata within the book. I think you can output as pdf or collection of jpg pages from the book module, but I have not used the book module for years, but worth checking out.
C. The print module should have the Slideshow metadata formatting / placement tools, but it does not. However, I have seen a good trick recently where a photographer prints the basic metadata as a line at the base of the image to be printed. This line is then hidden behind the print mount, but the info is retained forever at the bottom of the print. (Better and more reliable than a label at the back of the print).

There are probably multiple means to integrate your images with various web services, which can include the metadata with the image. Others may wish to comment on this.

Personally, I have written scripts which allow me integrate csv files from Lr with the url of the image and the required metadata fields and use this to create
A. Individual lines in the Csv file to create individual photoshop files, with the metadata placed where required.
B. Use the same CSV  and the mailmerge features of Word. Each line in the Csv file results in a page in a Word doc. The Word doc can then be edited as a document and or simply exported as a pdf for emailing to family.
C. Same as B. but use InDesign instead of Word.
D. My personal current favourite is to use the Csv file to mail merge into an Affinity document.

I use List View (plug-in) to create the Csv file of my selected images and related metadata.

There are hidden gottchas to A and B, which make these non trivial tasks. C required InDesign and InDesign skills. I am personally impressed with the mail merge features in the Affinity products  and think Adobe have a lot to learn from Affinity in this regard.

I use option C when I wish to create high quality images with metadata carefully formatted and placed below the image to create fine art prints. I use option D when I wish to create a pdf book of images with Title and Caption info formatted below the image on each page. I have not used either in the last 2 years as Covid has reduced my output, so I am probably rusty myself with the use if these tools.

It is my view that Adobe should do a proper job of allowing us to format metadata with images in the print and export modules.

I intend to re familiarise myself with option D in the next few weeks. Send me a private message (via Lr Queen forum) and I will send you a worked example in due course.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 18, 2022)

RonO said:


> How do I export from LR in a way that the image file includes these elements of Metadata?


That part is easy…in the Export dialog box, make sure that the Include option for Metadata is set to any of the options with a name that begins with “All”. I think those include Title and Caption.

If you want that metadata to be visible in the image area on top of or aside the photo, that’s a little more challenging.
If you want the metadata to be visible on a web page next to the photo, that gets tricky too.
More about both of those goals below.



RonO said:


> And what do her family members need to do to see the Title and Caption associated with each image?


If this means sending them just the photos and they can see the metadata next to the image, not as part of the image, then the viewing application that family members use must show Title and Caption by default so that you don't have to help everyone install and configure it. “Viewer” can mean a lot of things, like a photo program that comes with their computer. But it must be a program every family member has or can easily install, and can show Title and Caption right away without you having to set it up for them. Unfortunately, not many applications do that, so this is not usually a practical route.

This is where web-based options look a lot easier. If you can just point them to a web page that you have set up to show Title and Caption, then all they have to do is open a web browser to your web address and everything will be presented the way you like, no matter what device they use (e.g., computer or phone). Here are some web options:

*Use the Lightroom Classic Web module.* Buy some web hosting, and export directly from Lightroom Classic to your web space. The first template I looked at has Title and Caption already set up by default to be displayed next to each image. The downside is that this is a website you must maintain yourself, and the web sites exported by the Web module are not easy to integrate into one big, customizable, easily maintainable site. Frankly the Web module is a bit out of date. If this is too much work, go to the next option.





*Use a website service that has a template displaying both Title and Caption.* This could be a challenge. There are many photo websites out there, and almost all of them display the Caption field, but templates that also display Title can be hard to find. I use Smugmug, and some of their templates do display both Title and Caption. Some templates may not display both by default unless you go in and hack the CSS. If you go down this road with a site you’re not already paying for, first use the free trial period to figure out if it can do what you want.

If you don’t want to put the photos on the web, or you want the Title and Caption fields to be visible with the photos you send, some ideas are:

Use an Export module plug-in like LR/Mogrify. Its Text Annotation feature can include selected metadata as visible text on the image. I’m assuming it provides tokens for both Title and Caption metadata. but you should make sure.
Use the Print module like Paul_DS256 showed in an earlier reply.
As Gnits mentioned, use the Lightroom Classic Slideshow module, display Title and Caption, and export the slide show to PDF or video.
So what drives the choice is what kind of experience you want your viewers to have, and whether you want them to just view the photos with metadata or also be able to use the photos individually.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 18, 2022)

Gnits said:


> This is one of my major complaints re Lr and a disappointing gap in Lr functionality since the first Lr Beta… namely, fantastic tools to maintain metadata but really poor tools to use it.
> 
> 3  (non elegant methods using std Lr)
> A. As mentioned, the Slideshow module allows fairly powerful placement of metadata on the image or below the image. Unfortunately it is still in a slideshow, but you can create and circulate a slideshow.
> ...


Part of my overall complaint that Adobe has really  neglected LIBRARY in recent  years.  I wish I had some decent InDesign skills, but I don't.  (And all I have is an old version of InDesign.)


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 18, 2022)

As above, there are many ways to do this.

However, I'd suggest Print - but not Print to JPEG. Instead, create a layout with the title and description, then choose a Printer for output and  select PDF in the Print dialog. This will export the photos as a PDF including the description and title on the page. They just need to be able to view PDFs.

Another alternative is to put the photos in a collection and sync it. You can then share the collection's URL with them. In this case they need a web browser, the caption is below the image, and they can see more detail by pressing I in a PC/Mac browser, or in any mobile device. This is probably the simplest way to share the pictures with a range of people.

So no need for InDesign, setting up your own web site or subscribing to a third party service.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 18, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> Another alternative is to put the photos in a collection and sync it. You can then share the collection's URL with them. In this case they need a web browser, the caption is below the image, and they can see more detail by pressing I in a PC/Mac browser, or in any mobile device. *This is probably the simplest way to share the pictures with a range of people.*


Fully agree....I've been doing that for years.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 18, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> create a layout with the title and description,


@johnbeardy that's something I'd love to do but haven't seen how to included text in a Custom layout. As a matter of fact, the PHOTO INFO option seems to disappear when you are creating a custom print layout . What am I missing?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 18, 2022)

Ah, I didn't use the word "custom" though. I'd just use the Single Sheet / Contact Sheet option from Layout Style.


----------



## johnrellis (Jan 18, 2022)

To build on previous comments, I agree that publishing your photos to a photo-sharing web service and sharing the links is the simplest way to share the photos with an audience that may not be very tech savvy. Over the years, I've shared annotated scans with extended family and other groups of non-techy people who do want to review the annotations carefully and provide feedback.  The services I've tried:

*LR Cloud (lightroom.adobe.com)*: It's simple, but changes to keywords don't sync between LR Classic and LR Cloud, and keywords don't appear in the Info panel (so viewers have to click another button to see them). The senior product managers for LR Cloud don't believe in keywords.

*Flickr: *Originally met all my needs, but as they thrashed around trying to respond to the newer generation of mobile photo sharing, they removed the features I relied on. They're mostly back, but to see metadata fields for a photo and viewers' comments, viewers must scroll each photo page, which quickly gets tedious.  Flickr costs $50/year for more than 1000 photos.

*Zenfolio: *This is the service I currently use. It's intended for professional photographers selling photos, but it provides the best feature set I've found. The default photo view shows the metadata and user comments without forcing the user to click or scroll (what a concept). It's expensive (I currently pay $67/year), and it is often sluggish.

The mobile social-media services are for a post-literate audience that doesn't care about text metadata (the little text there is will be overlaid on the photos by the content creators).


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 18, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> Ah, I didn't use the word "custom" though. I'd just use the Single Sheet / Contact Sheet option from Layout Style.


@johnbeardy no, you didn't say '_custom_' but you did say '_create a layout with the title and description_'.  How do you add 'title and description' to the layout without using PRINT INFO as per my example?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't think you can, which is a shame.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 19, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> I don't think you can, which is a shame.


I wish there was some way that this group can push urge Adobe to consider such enhancements to LIBRARY per the first sentence in @Gnits message #6. For a supposedly mature product for which we are paying annual subcription fees, this is a very bad "look" for Adobe.

Phil


----------



## Gnits (Jan 20, 2022)

This is a subject close to my heart.  

I will gladly donate time (ie consulting or testing) to Adobe (or anyone) who can progress this missing functionality in Lightroom. 

In the meantime I am going to re-visit the functionality within the Affinity Suite. 

Here is an example of one of my scripts to integrate metadata from Lr to InDesign (and later Photoshop). My script does a lot more than just place the text. It also positions the image in the frame and leaves sufficient space for the Titles at the bottom. I am not expecting such refinement from Adobe, but do expect I can place my metadata in a formatted manner, similar to what is possible within the Slideshow module, as an example.





Metadata elements used... 
1. Title
2. Copyright
3. Date & Time of Capture
4. Location

It is interesting that I was testing my script in 2009 and sad to think there has been no progress since.  
This is what I regard as 'Professional Grade' use of Lightroom to place metadata with it's related image for print or export of images from Lightroom.


----------



## Bruce J (Jan 20, 2022)

Gnits,
Could you please make your script available?  I am currently doing something similar in InDesign, but I do it manually.  Would love more automation.  Thanks!


----------



## Gnits (Jan 20, 2022)

Bruce,
Sadly, I stopped using my script some time ago when my copy of Creative Suite (and InDesign) became obsolete with the arrival of Creative Cloud.  This coincided with a decline in the volume of my fine art printing.  I am keen to start to print more, hopefully as Covid restrictions fade.  Right now I would have to dig it up from my archives and retest it, which I cannot do currently.   Also, I expected Adobe to provide an interface to InDesign in due course, should they decide not to improve the handling of metadata on images. As things stand I have no incentive to purchase InDesign or upgrade to the full set of Creative Cloud modules.

*I will keep you posted if I bring this script back to life. *

There is an unsatisfied need to provide a more elegant solution to include formatted metadata on images and prints.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 20, 2022)

Gnits said:


> In the meantime I am going to re-visit the functionality within the Affinity Suite.


Well done Gnits. I'd suggest you post this on the Adobe Forum. Adobe may take action if a competitor has an advantage.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 20, 2022)

RonO said:


> I now want to export these images from LR, then send them to her relatives in a way the relatives can see the Title and Captions.


I forgot that I'd purchased EXIF wMAKER last year in order to add title and caption to photos I needed to add to a photo essay. Works well.

wMAKER is a batch processor which I used on a specific sub-directory of exports from Lrc. Lot's of options. 

From their web site "_Exif wMarker can be used free of charge. However by registering your own copy you will receive a license key that will remove all reminder messages_"


----------



## Bruce J (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks Gnits.  I don't blame you for not wanting to dig into the internals of InDesign.  I once understood it well enough to set-up the required protocols; now, I'm reduced to following my written script.  And then, Adobe doesn't help by changing the user interface. Do let us know if you take up the challenge again.  And, if I can help in any way, just ask.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 20, 2022)

Gnits said:


> This is a subject close to my heart.
> 
> I will gladly donate time (ie consulting or testing) to Adobe (or anyone) who can progress this missing functionality in Lightroom.
> 
> [stuff deleted]





Gnits said:


> This is what I regard as 'Professional Grade' use of Lightroom to place metadata with it's related image for print or export of images from Lightroom.


@Gnits (and everyone else)

While I don't have anywhere near Gnits' skill with managing the text that goes into a book or print frame, I am also interested in this topic because I anticipate that I will need these skills/capabilities in the near future.  I too am willing to be a beta tester for Adobe.

As an off-the-wall idea, what if @Victoria Bampton created a separate forum for this to work out these ideas, and maybe work with @RikkFlohr on an effective way to get a hearing and a response from Adobe.   I have the professional experience of writing user requirements and  running software beta tests.  I'm sure that a bunch of other members have similar experience.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 20, 2022)

PhilBurton said:


> As an off-the-wall idea, what if @Victoria Bampton created a separate forum for this to work out these ideas, and maybe work with @RikkFlohr on an effective way to get a hearing and a response from Adobe.


FWIW, I would not like to see this organization and forum try to circumvent Adobe's up take process for new features. For a couple of reasons:

It would affect the relation Lightroom Queen has with Adobe which I presume they want to keep cordial and mutually beneficial. There is likely a lot that goes on in the background that would be juicy if we could be a fly on the wall we don't hear about 
This is one of many features I've seen discussed here. If your proposal was adopted for this feature, someone else would be promoting their own idea.
I have never perceived that Adobe really wants to listen.
So, so as not to lose momentum, maybe you and Gnits could write a new feature proposal with references to competitors who already doing this.

My 2 cents (Canadian)


----------



## Gnits (Jan 20, 2022)

Bruce J said:


> Thanks Gnits.  I don't blame you for not wanting to dig into the internals of InDesign.  I once understood it well enough to set-up the required protocols; now, I'm reduced to following my written script.  And then, Adobe doesn't help by changing the user interface. Do let us know if you take up the challenge again.  And, if I can help in any way, just ask.


Don't give Up yet. I have mothballed an old workstation, which may have a working version of InDesign and with luck, some version of my various InDesign scripts. I will try and reboot this antique and see if I can find anything useful.  I put a fair amount of effort into my original script, not sure if I have the stamina to try and rebuild it from scratch. But, if I can get a version of the script working with a version of InDesign then I will share it.

NB. Warning. Scripts by nature are high  maintenance and usually only work for a narrow list (and usually undocumented) set of conditions.

My instinct is I would be better off testing the mail merge features of the relevant Affinity product. The way to do this is export a Csv from Lr with the required metadata fields (say using ListView) and include a field containing the url of the image of interest. Then mail merge this file with a template layout in the Affinity app.


----------



## RonO (Jan 17, 2022)

Greetings and Happy New Year.    Hope I can get some help on this.  

I have scanned a bunch of my wife's old family photos, imported them into LR and edited them a bit.    Along the way, I inserted information in the LR Metadata Panel / Title and Caption.   Example--- Title "Smith Family";  Caption " Bill, Jill, and Spike the dog"

I now want to export these images from LR, then send them to her relatives in a way  the relatives can see the Title and Captions.

How do I export from LR in a way that the image file includes these elements of Metadata?   

And what do her family members need to do to see the Title and Caption associated with each image?

I'm using LR Classic, folder based, it that's a consideration.

This business of digitizing  old photos and capturing the information written on the back must be a well-traveled road, so I assume there's a way to get it done???

Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## Gnits (Jan 21, 2022)

I agree with post #24. I have already documented to Adobe, multiple times, the glaring gaps in functionality in relation to the actual usage of metadata with images and prints. Adobe have more than enough resources to design and test any extension to existing functionality and have not seen Adobe search for Lr beta testers for a long long time. Also, I would not like to interfere with the relationship which might exist between The Lightroom Queen and Adobe.

I have seen a lot of good extensions done by Adobe over the last 24 months or so, many of them hidden, but none the less useful for those that need these features (in Lr and Ps). The new selection tools are a good example of good progress that benefits both Lr and Ps. I only hope some day Adobe will put a little TLC into the area of professional grade use of metadata.

It is also possible to mail merge a Csv file with Photoshop. Julianne Kost has a tutorial. I have used this feature. There are hidden gotchas with this technique, but it works.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul_DS256 said:


> FWIW, I would not like to see this organization and forum try to circumvent Adobe's up take process for new features. For a couple of reasons:
> 
> It would affect the relation Lightroom Queen has with Adobe which I presume they want to keep cordial and mutually beneficial. There is likely a lot that goes on in the background that would be juicy if we could be a fly on the wall we don't hear about


Paul,

I'm sorry if I gave the impression that I would want to negatively affect the relationship LRQ has with Adobe.  My intention was quite the *opposite*.  To empower Victoria (and others) in that relationship.


Paul_DS256 said:


> This is one of many features I've seen discussed here. If your proposal was adopted for this feature, someone else would be promoting their own idea.


LOL  I've often heard it said that you can get a lot done if only you don't need to take the credit.  To me, this project would be a group effort, and may even boost the stature of this forum with Adobe.



Paul_DS256 said:


> I have never perceived that Adobe really wants to listen.


That's a real shame if true.

War story time:  One of my consulting clients wrote software that managed refineries, very different in subject matter from Lightroom, but here the issue is management process.  This client found out from experience that the best way to sell upgrades (no subscription model then) was to attend user group meetings, solicit input and let the users vote on the issues, as opposed to letting their own subject matter experts decide on new features.

They also started to visit refineries and talk with different employees at all levels.  My favorite quote was from an operator who said, "If they can't give us better management tools, at least they can give us more donuts."



Paul_DS256 said:


> So, so as not to lose momentum, maybe you and Gnits could write a new feature proposal with references to competitors who already doing this.
> 
> My 2 cents (Canadian)


I hadn't envisaged doing a competitive analysis.   I would rather that we focus our limited volunteer resources on formulating needs statements.  It's really up to Adobe to do a competitive analysis as part of their evaluation of these requests.   Doing a proper competitive analysis can be a real time sink if done properly, with people doing this work full-time at least part of their overall responsibilities.  That means actually downloading competitors' products and testing them out.  Website claims by themselves are almost useless.

Given that @Gnits understands the issues here far better than I do, my role here would be primarily to write up the ideas in "product management speak."  I would be happy to do this, otherwise I wouldn't have done my post #23.

If there is no support for my proposal here, then I will drop the idea.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 21, 2022)

I have created a draft one page 'Feature Request, petitioning  Adobe to add the Text Overlay functionality, currently in the Slideshow module, to the Print Module.  This will substantially achieve the functionality required.  My objective is to keep the request as simple but as clear as possible.   If anyone has any suggestions on improvements please let me know.  I am happy then to post this as a new request to the Official Adobe Lightroom Feature Request forum.  Perhaps Victoria and Rikk Flohr may  be prompted at that stage to add some weight to the request.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 21, 2022)

PhilBurton said:


> I'm sorry if I gave the impression that I would want to negatively affect the relationship LRQ has with Adobe. My intention was quite the *opposite*. To empower Victoria (and others) in that relationship.


I tool it more of using Lightroom Queen's position to influence Adobe's new feature decision.

To be more specific, once you open up a collaborative way for people share the ideas, then Victoria and others are really obliged to report on their proposal to Adobe.  That is where it gets ackward. Some people will then keep asking where the new feature is in subsequent releases even if Adobe's response is 'We will consider it'.

Personally, I think if we raises points here, some of them will reach Adobe through Lightroom Queen without us knowing it.

It the required transparency if you have a collaboration with members that I see as the issue.


----------



## dasuess51 (Jan 21, 2022)

A little late to this thread, but have you tried the Jeffrey Friedl's Morgrify plug-in? I use it all the time to add Title and other metadata with a frame to exported images.


----------



## RonO (Jan 21, 2022)

I appreciate the advice several of you gave me relative to the question I posed at the beginning of this thread,   and I'm I'm pleased  my  original question stimulated a  discussion among you heavy hitters.   Very informative.  

I have nothing to add to the discussion where it now stands, but I do want to circle back to say that some of the early comments aimed me in a direction that led to a solution that works well for me.    Recall that my objective was to find a low-tech way to send scans of old family photos to relatives, with  visible title/caption to ID and annotate the image.    I assumed at that time the annotation would be accomplished by sending the IPTC info in a way it would be visible to my wife's low-tech relatives.  

Following leads from early comments, I ended up in the LRC Book module.   By reading that section of FAQ I came to this solution:  I created a Book and changed the default setting to JPEG (could have picked PDF), then populated the book using Add Blank pages (to avoid unnecessary templates).   On each blank page, I inserted a single photo, which I was able to position and resize in the usual way.   

The good news:    Each image file appears on the Book paghe with a text box underneath the image for adding annotation on any kind, including either IPTC title or caption info (but not both).    Using this expandable text box, my wife enters any comment she wishes.    The text shows underneath the image rather than on in.

The resulting pages export as a folder containing the individual annotated JPEG files (as well as a blank Front cover and Back cover which, for my purpose,  I deleted).     The result:  my wife can send a folder of annotated image files to her  in a way they can easily see and store them, without need for additional IPTC-reveal or other software.   

So...from this low-tech LR newbie, thanks very much for your help!


----------



## Gnits (Jan 21, 2022)

Delighted you can make use of the book module to meet your needs.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 22, 2022)

I noticed odd behaviour when I click on the pdf I attached to message #28.  I am attaching a jpg version here, hoping this will be easier to read.

I have had no suggestions or comments on the proposed Feature Request so far.  I will post this as a request on the official Adobe forum sometime over the week-end.

Regards.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 22, 2022)

RonO said:


> Each image file appears on the Book page with a text box underneath the image for adding annotation on any kind, including either IPTC title or caption info *(but not both).*


Might I suggest the Print Module rather than the Book Module.
The Text data that appears on a print can be compiled in the Text editor as a Preset. You can use any combination of data for the preset (eg. Filename + Title + Caption + etc.)




Then you would set {Print To:} as JPEG where you can set PPI and Dimensions to determine the pixel dimensions of the JPGs.
{Page Setup} for the printer can set 'Borderless'. Add a lower margin for the text.
I suggest two Print Templates (that you can [Save] ) one for Landscape, one for Portrait, formats.
You can select any number of photos to 'Print to JPG' files, with one click of the [Print to File] button.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 22, 2022)

Rob_Cullen said:


> The Text data that appears on a print can be compiled in the Text editor as a Preset.


Thanks' for this @Rob_Cullen; but just some clarification. 

What you need to do is use PHOTO INFO in the PAGE panel of PRINT and select 'edit' to get into the Text Template Editor .  That's what I suggested above. I don't know of any other place to get to the Text Editor in PRINT.





You can then save the results of a preset. However, that is the first place you see the reference to 'preset' and is an excellent idea for saving the text label.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 29, 2022)

I have created a feature request on the official Adobe forum.

https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...within-the-print-module/idi-p/12715359#M14535


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2022)

PhilBurton said:


> As an off-the-wall idea, what if @Victoria Bampton created a separate forum for this to work out these ideas, and maybe work with @RikkFlohr on an effective way to get a hearing and a response from Adobe.   I have the professional experience of writing user requirements and  running software beta tests.  I'm sure that a bunch of other members have similar experience.


No, we'll keep feature requests on the official forum for the simple reason that the software ties into their internal feature request system, and details like the number of posts and votes get routed straight through. Keeping all that discussion in one place gives the features the best shot at being implemented, and people like Rikk and Jeff are monitoring every post in the bugs/features sections.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2022)

Gnits said:


> I have created a feature request on the official Adobe forum.
> 
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...within-the-print-module/idi-p/12715359#M14535



Posting a link to the FR when it's under discussion here is a great idea, because the more people who see it and vote, the better the chances. I've voted.


----------



## Bruce J (Jan 30, 2022)

Gnits - I followed your link, but couldn't see a way to vote for the suggestion.  What did I miss?

All - I would like to remind everyone that "title" and "caption" are just examples of what is needed.  I would hate to see a solution that is restricted to those two entries.  What we actually need is access to *all *metadata fields; we don't need someone at Adobe deciding for us which fields to use.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi Bruce.

Can you check if logged into the Adobe Lightroom forum. I will post a screen grab later when I get back to my desk.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 30, 2022)

See Upvote Icon below number of Votes.


----------



## Bruce J (Jan 30, 2022)

Gnits - You were correct, of course; I wasn't logged in.  Sorry about the confusion; I have now voted, for all the good that does.  Thanks for helping.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 30, 2022)

Bruce.  Fingers crossed.  It is functionality which should have been there from early on.  It is clear that someone knew what they were doing when they designed and implemented the Text Overlay feature in the Slide Show Module.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 31, 2022)

Gnits said:


> See Upvote Icon below number of Votes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18057


Upvoted.

Phil


----------

